# Mac connecté à internet mais impossible de charger une page



## Cadez (12 Août 2015)

Bonjour tout le monde, 
J'ai un MacBook Pro osX Yosemite 10.10.4.
Je suis à l'étranger dans une université pour mes études et j'ai une prise ethernet dans mon apart.
La premiere fois que je me suis connecté, tout allait bien. Mais, j'ai éteint mon ordi et en le rallumant, impossible d'utiliser internet, peut importe le navigateur ou l'application utilisée. 
Dans les paramètres reseaux, le diagnostique me dit que la connexion internet semble fonctionner correctement mais impossible de charger une page internet : la ligne bleue de chargement ne bouge plus, peut importe le temps que j'attends ! 
Par contre, j'arrive a partager la connection avec mon telephone et ça marche tres bien. 
Je ne sais pas si ça peut aider mais j'ai vu dans ma console que cette phrase revenait tout le temps : 
ApplePushService: Connection timed out trying to communicate with apsd 
Merci d'avance de vos réponses


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (12 Août 2015)

Salut

Si dans ton navigateur, tu tapes 74.125.71.103 au lieu d'une url ça donne quoi?

@+


----------



## Cadez (12 Août 2015)

Merci de ta réponse si rapide 
Ça me fait la meme la meme chose.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (12 Août 2015)

Que te renvoie la commande dans le terminal :

```
ifconfig -a
```


----------



## Cadez (12 Août 2015)

Voila ce que mon terminal me repond :

ifconfig -a

lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> mtu 16384

  options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>

  inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128

  inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000

  inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1

  nd6 options=1<PERFORMNUD>

gif0: flags=8010<POINTOPOINT,MULTICAST> mtu 1280

stf0: flags=0<> mtu 1280

en0: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500

  options=10b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_HWTAGGING,AV>

  ether 10:dd:b1:d5:80:1b

  inet6 fe80::12dd:b1ff:fed5:801b%en0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x4

  inet 172.20.153.104 netmask 0xfffffc00 broadcast 172.20.155.255

  nd6 options=1<PERFORMNUD>

  media: autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)

  status: active

en1: flags=8963<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500

  ether 88:1f:a1:17:ca:08

  inet6 fe80::8a1f:a1ff:fe17:ca08%en1 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x5

  inet 169.254.131.163 netmask 0xffff0000 broadcast 169.254.255.255

  nd6 options=1<PERFORMNUD>

  media: autoselect

  status: active

en2: flags=8963<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500

  options=60<TSO4,TSO6>

  ether d2:00:15:fb:79:00

  media: autoselect <full-duplex>

  status: inactive

fw0: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 4078

  lladdr 44:fb:42:ff:fe:5f:b7:90

  nd6 options=1<PERFORMNUD>

  media: autoselect <full-duplex>

  status: inactive

p2p0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 2304

  ether 0a:1f:a1:17:ca:08

  media: autoselect

  status: inactive

awdl0: flags=8902<BROADCAST,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1452

  ether b2:e9:20:11:2d:8c

  nd6 options=1<PERFORMNUD>

  media: autoselect

  status: inactive

bridge0: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500

  options=63<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,TSO4,TSO6>

  ether 12:dd:b1:5d:13:00

  Configuration:

  id 0:0:0:0:0:0 priority 0 hellotime 0 fwddelay 0

  maxage 0 holdcnt 0 proto stp maxaddr 100 timeout 1200

  root id 0:0:0:0:0:0 priority 0 ifcost 0 port 0

  ipfilter disabled flags 0x2

  member: en2 flags=3<LEARNING,DISCOVER>

    ifmaxaddr 0 port 6 priority 0 path cost 0

  nd6 options=1<PERFORMNUD>

  media: <unknown type>

  status: inactive

bridge100: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500

  options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>

  ether 12:dd:b1:5d:13:64

  inet 192.168.2.1 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.2.255

  inet6 fe80::10dd:b1ff:fe5d:1364%bridge100 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0xb

  Configuration:

  id 0:0:0:0:0:0 priority 0 hellotime 0 fwddelay 0

  maxage 0 holdcnt 0 proto stp maxaddr 100 timeout 1200

  root id 0:0:0:0:0:0 priority 0 ifcost 0 port 0

  ipfilter disabled flags 0x2

  member: en1 flags=3<LEARNING,DISCOVER>

    ifmaxaddr 0 port 5 priority 0 path cost 0

  nd6 options=1<PERFORMNUD>

  media: autoselect

  status: active


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (12 Août 2015)

Ton interface ethernet a bien un @IP valide : 

en0: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
options=10b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_HWTAGGING,AV>
ether 10:dd:b1:d5:80:1b
inet6 fe80::12dd:b1ff:fed5:801b%en0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x4
inet *172.20.153.104* netmask 0xfffffc00 broadcast 172.20.155.255
nd6 options=1<PERFORMNUD>
media: autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
status: active

Reste à voir si tu peux aller sur le net grâce à elle. 
Si tu regardes dans le menu /Configuration réseau/Ethernet/ Avancé tu as quoi comme valeurs TCP/IP etc..
N'as-tu pas un administrateur réseau sur place qui puisse te guider?


----------



## Cadez (12 Août 2015)

J'ai :
Configurer IPv4 : Via DHCP
Adresses IPv4 :172.20.153.104
Sous reseau: 255.255.252.0
Routeur: 172.20.155.254
Configurer IPv6: Automatiquement
Client DHCP : renouveler le bail DHCP si nécessaire 
Non, j'ai été voir a l'administration est il n'y a aucun responsable reseau !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (12 Août 2015)

Voir éventuellement avec tes "voisins" s'ils arrivent à se connecter et avec quels paramètres.


----------



## Cadez (12 Août 2015)

Très bien, mais est ce qu'on retrouve les mêmes paramètres d'un ordinateur à l'autre ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (12 Août 2015)

Pour cette partie là :

Sous reseau: 255.255.252.0
Routeur: 172.20.155.254
Configurer IPv6: Automatiquement
Client DHCP : renouveler le bail DHCP si nécessaire 

oui


----------



## Cadez (12 Août 2015)

D'accord, merci beaucoup de ton aide d'avoir pris le temps de répondre a mes questions


----------



## Polo35230 (12 Août 2015)

Pour moi, le serveur DHCP de l'université fait bien son travail sur l'interface ethernet du Mac (adresse IP, masque et passerelle), mais on ne sait pas quel DNS il a attribué (il faudrait regarder dans la conf réseau)
L'interface ethernet en en0 est active, et l'adresse IP en 172.20.x.y est bien dans un plan privé, donc pas de pb.
L'adresse IP sur l'interface wifi est auto assignée (en 169.254.x.y), donc, cette interface n'est pas opérationnelle. Il faudrait la désactiver.
Dans une fenêtre terminal, fais un ping 8.8.8.8  (c'est un DNS de Google).
Si le ping marche, et qu'en passant par un navigateur, ça ne marche pas, c'est vraisemblablement un pb de proxy où de DNS.
C'est une université; ça ne m'étonnerait pas qu'il faille passer par un proxy (en 172.20.x.y) pour sortir sur internet.
Suivant le navigateur, le proxy est à configurer soit dans les paramètres réseau, soit dans le navigateur lui-même.

Après, si ce n'est pas le proxy, c'est peut-être un pb DNS.
Il faudrait essayer de configurer dans le réseau un des DNS de google (par exemple 8.8.8.8).
Si ça ne marche pas, dans une fenêtre terminal, faire nslookup google.fr (pour voir si la résolution DNS se fait bien)


----------



## Ma Dalton (12 Août 2015)

Il me semble que ça peut se régler dans certains cas (selon la config du réseau de l'Université) en allant dans: 

Préférences système / Réseau / Ethernet / Avancé / Proxys

Cocher "Découverte auto proxy".

OK + Appliquer.


----------



## Cadez (13 Août 2015)

Merci pour vos réponses
Quand je fais ping 8.8.8.8, il est affiché :
Request timeout for icmp_seq 1 et pareil avec 2 et ainsi de suite ! 
Mais je viens d'essayer de me connecter avec la wifi de l'université et j'ai le meme probleme. J'ai aussi essayer de partager ma connexion de mon telephone vers mon ordinateur et encore le meme probleme. Je dois donc avoir un probleme avec un composant de mon ordinateur, non ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (13 Août 2015)

Tu n'aurais pas un pare-feu actif?


----------



## Cadez (13 Août 2015)

Je ne crois pas, quand je vais dans Préférences Système/Sécurité et confidentialité/coupe-feu, c'est écrit que le coupe feu est désactivé et qu'est toutes les connexions entrantes sont autorises. A moins que coupe feu et pare feu soient 2 choses différentes


----------



## Polo35230 (13 Août 2015)

Bon, on oublie (pour le moment) les pbs de DNS et de Proxy.
Le ping 8.8.8.8 ne reçoit pas de réponse. Donc, tu ne sors pas sur internet…

Essaye de faire un ping du routeur de la fac:
ping 172.20.155.254 
Puis fais un traceroute 8.8.8.8 (pour voir les composants réseaux traversés sur le réseau local jusqu'au routeur)

Si le ping 172.20.155.254 marche, c'est qu'il y a quelque chose sur le Lan (genre firewall) qui t'empêche d'aller sur internet.
Possible aussi que le serveur DHCP de la fac t'ai attribué une adresse dans une plage qui t'interdise de sortir sur internet.

Si le ping 172.20.155.254 a marché, tu peux essayer de configurer le Mac manuellement (et pas en DHCP auto) en intuitant une adresse IP, et faire un essai.
Essaye par exemple 
172.20.154.253  (en espérant que cette adresse ne soit pas utilisée par quelqu'un d'autre)
masque: 255.255.252.0
Routeur: 172.20.155.254
Puis fais un ping 8.8.8.8
Si ça ne marche pas, ou si tu as un message du genre "duplicate address), reconfigure le réseau avec une autre adresse IP .
Celle-ci doit être comprise entre 172.20.152.1 et 172.20.155.253.
Si ça ne marche toujours pas, reviens en DHCP auto.

C'est vrai que demander à l'administrateur réseau de la fac serait mieux…


----------



## Cadez (13 Août 2015)

Quand je fais Ping 172.20.155.254, le terminal me renvoit :
56 data bytes
64 bytes from 172.20.155.254: icmp_seq=0 ttl=64 time=0.065ms et ainsi de suite avec des "time" différents.

Quand je fais un traceroute 8.8.8.8, j'ai :
64 hops max, 52 bytes packets
1  172.20.155.252 (172.20.155.252) 1.594ms 1.540ms 1.391ms
2  172.30.20.154 (172.30.20.154) 0.469ms 0.443ms 0.401ms
3   172.30.5.21 (172.30.5.21) 0.505ms 0.478ms 0.502ms
4   172.30.2.101 (172.30.2.101) 1.092ms 0.672ms 0.553ms
5   155.69.1.253 (155.69.1.253) 0.850ms 0.677ms 0.673ms
6   * * *
7   * * * 
Et ainsi de suite

J'ai reussi a mettre 172.20.153.104 comme adresse IP et j'ai les mêmes résultats


----------



## Ma Dalton (13 Août 2015)

Ca veut dire que tu as une bonne connexion au routeur, mais pas plus loin.

Tu as testé ce qui est indiqué au post #13 ?


----------



## Cadez (13 Août 2015)

Oui desolé, j'ai complètement oublié de repondre : ça n'a rien changé mais par contre, je ne sais pas si c'est important mais il y a écrit : 
ignorer les réglages proxy pour ces hôtes et domaines : *.local, 169.254/16
Et la case FTP passif (PASV) est cochée


----------



## Ma Dalton (13 Août 2015)

Ca c'est normal je pense, j'ai la même chose chez moi.

Pour le reste, je ne suis pas compétente, Polo et d'autres vont t'aider.


----------



## Polo35230 (13 Août 2015)

Ma Dalton, je pense que si on regarde le traceroute, on va plus loin…

On voit que le réseau de la fac est segmenté. Il y a plusieurs équipements sur des plans IP privés différents (on le sait en regardant le masque sur le Mac).
Le routeur qui donne l'accès à internet à une interface lan en 172.30.2.101
Le dernier équipement capable d'assurer le retour du ping (icmp response) a une interface lan en 155.69.1.253 (qui est une adresse IP publique)
Les "***" correspondent à l'équipement suivant qui, lui, ne peut pas assurer le retour. On ne sait pas ce que c'est, mais c'est vraisemblablement un filtrage…

C'est donc derrière le réseau de la fac que ça coince.  
Vraisemblablement  NTUNET1 à Singapour qui doit gérer le réseau de la fac
Je pense que c'est là que doit se trouver l'administrateur réseau.
Le whois dnne le contact (networkadmin@ntu.edu.sg)

Enfin, je crois…


----------

